# Stained glass nativity set.



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

I made this for my son's wedding gift.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful work. What an unusual and great gift.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

saskgayle said:


> I made this for my son's wedding gift.


beautifully done. I became addicted to stained glass by taking an evening extension course at our local community college some years ago. It became a passion.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

That is stunning! What a wonderful Wedding present!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful and a heirlom gift.


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

How beautiful


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so beautiful and will be a great keepsake :thumbup:


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome. Stained glass classes are next on my list


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very beautiful and what a treasured gift. :thumbup:


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful--and a fabulous idea for a gift that will be part of your family's Holiday traditions for generations to come. Can't put a price on this one.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is beautiful and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautiful gift that will become a treasured family heirloom.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just beautiful. I have tried stained glass a few times. Yours is done with such skill. Very impressive. Looks beautiful outdoors.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

That is a wonderful gift. Very nicely done. 
After one attempt of working with stained glass, I know how much work goes into those.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

such a beautiful and impressive work of art...you have great patience to do such an intricate collection... have you considered selling them?


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

They will love it for many years to come.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful..........lucky son


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How pretty, I especially liked the beautiful reflections in the outdoor photo. Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

So beautiful. You do lovely work.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

It is just beautiful! Where did you get the stained glass pattern to do this. What a wonderful family heirloom!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Simply gorgeous! They will treasure it!


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful... I also do stain glass art... and I am wondering where you found the pattern for this set...I would love to make one for a gift next year!


----------



## MissAppleBlossom (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you do this freehand or did you have a pattern?


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful. I have always wanted to learn to do that.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Very unusual and hopefully will last many years .beautiful work.


----------



## gaseniorgal (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful love this.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Definitely a gift of love - beautiful


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You have created a wonderful heirloom!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## LEILA-INDIA. (Jun 6, 2013)

How beautiful!!!!!!!! myself having no talent for arts, but I can appreciate those who have it. I feel jealous. I did want to learn this art, but knowing that I am no good at drawing and painting I regretfully retreated.I suppose it is a rather
expensive hobby. Leila India.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

So beautiful and a great wedding gift!!


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh how beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## CJD (Nov 24, 2012)

Wonderful. Every year he and his wife display your gift you will be in their thoughts and heart. Those are the kinds of gifts that keep memories close and forever.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

So beautiful'


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

beautiful. I "sorta" collect nativities and have lots but none in stained glass. Well done.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful. Great work.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

My daughter does stained glass work and has for years. I just emailed her your pictures. I know she will love them. I am going to send you a private note.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

It's very impressive! What an incredible gift! I've always loved stained glass. You have created a wonderful heirloom. Your son and his wife are very lucky!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What a family heirloom. I wish we had an instructor here. I have all the things needed to start but no instructor.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

What a family heirloom. I wish we had an instructor here. I have all the things needed to start but no instructor.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

An heirloom to treasure! 

There is a special Nativity in our family. In s a difficult financial time my father-in-law bought and painted the figurines one by one so he and Mom would have a Nativity for the first Christmas of their marriage. They're both gone now. It's probably not impressive unless you know why it's so special to us. 

The Nativity you created for the first Christmas of your son's marriage will become more treasured each passing year. What a lovely keepsake!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Lucky son & daughter-in-law.


----------



## grandmonster (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you have patterns for this stained glass Nativity. I have a grand daughter getting married next year and would love to do this for her.


----------



## Helene12k (Nov 29, 2013)

That is really lovely. You have done a great job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

I am overwhelmed by all of your kind words to me and so thankful to you for taking the time to write me your notes. Thank you thank you. Those who were interested in the pattern can get it in a book called A Stained Glass Christmas by Judy Miller. It is an older book.

Best wishes!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow! That is awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## WildflowerPep (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow!! That's incredible beautiful!! I love them. Smile


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

What talent and such an unusual gift. Great job!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

This project is just beautiful. I think it will be an heirloom.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow. I've never seen a Nativity like this! It's entirely beautiful.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing!!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

beautiful. I collect nativities and have them of wood, crosstitch, tin, my handpainted (and handcut the wood) wood ones but no stained glass one. I've never even seen one for sale in this area I hope it's truly appreciated and passed down in the way far off future.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

now that is the coolest thing I have seen all week!!!!Nicely done///colors are great!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it is beautiful


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations to another stained glass Artist. A Lovely wedding present. I like your selection of glass, and pattern.


----------



## CoraT23 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

